# white chocolate clay / modeling chocolate



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

What should I do to make my modelling chocloate, particularly the white, a bit softer or more plyable at room temperature. I am using it as a "fondant" look on a cake, but once it sets up, it is harder than I would like. The recipe I am using, is: 

1 1/3 cups of corn syrup
2 1/2 lbs of white chocolate

Melt chocolate, add warm syrup and stir til thick. Let set overnight, and knead to soften.


----------



## chrissi_e (Feb 27, 2008)

I just tried to do the same thing last night and I must say it did not work well at all. The modelling chocolate tore in several places as I layed it and tried to smooth it over my round cake. I look forward to a solution because I was hoping to use the same technique for a wedding cake


----------



## coolcook (Nov 14, 2007)

Best suggestion would probably be trial and error, kneading in more corn syrup a tablespoon at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Ive heard that if you add a lil glycerin it doesnt harden!!! hope this helps!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

